# Inhalt von Iframe soll nicht neu geladen werden



## soezkan (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und weiß garnicht ob die Denkweise überhaupt richtig ist:

Ich habe, angenommen, einige HTML Seiten: index.html, about.html, legalnotice.html, kontakt.html, ... . Alle html-Seiten enthalten ein IFrame, in dem ein Flashplayer sitzt, der
"Hintergrundmusik" abspielt.

Nun ist das Problem, dass wenn ich die Seite wechsel, das Ding wieder von vorne anfängt zu dudeln. Ich will aber den Sound durchgängig haben.

Ist sowas mit einem IFrame überhaupt machbar?

Herzlichen Dank für einen Tipp!
Soezkan


----------



## Maik (8. August 2009)

Moin,

bei Nutzung eines iFrames gehören die HTML-Dokumente anders strukturiert: "*index.html*"  enthält deinen Flashplayer und den iFrame, um die übrigen genannten Seiten ohne Flashplayer darin zu laden - so ist das technisch machbar mit dem iFrame, um den Reload des Players beim einzelnen Seitenaufruf auszuschalten. Der iFrame liesse sich hier dann  auch durch eine AJAX-Anwendung ersetzen, die die Inhalte in das Dokument lädt.

Ansonsten steht dir hier anstelle des iFrames auch ein Frameset zur Verfügung, um den Player von den Seiten abzukapseln.

mfg Maik


----------



## soezkan (8. August 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.



> "index.html" enthält deinen Flashplayer und den iFrame, um die übrigen genannten Seiten ohne Flashplayer darin zu laden



Hier habe ich das Problem: die Seiten sollen ja mit einem Statistiktool erfasst werden. Wenn ich dann nur die index.html habe, geht das nicht oder wird am Ende noch kompliziert.
Auf framesets möchte ich wegen SEO verzichten. Auch sonst benutze ich die nie.

Das mit dem AJAX, ist dass noch ne Alternative anstatt Einbinden mit Iframes? Weißt Du da was Passendes?

Vielen Dank 

Soezkan


----------



## Maik (8. August 2009)

Hmm, ich seh da jetzt keinen Grund, der wegen der Nutzung eines Statistiktools zur Erfassung der Seiten gegen den Gebrauch des iFrames sprechen würde. 

@AJAX: https://developer.mozilla.org/de/AJAX/Getting_Started

Damit hier jetzt aber keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen: AJAX ersetzt den iFrame in meinem beschriebenen Konzept. In deinem vorgestellten Seitenkonzept hingegen würde der Player trotz Einbindung in die Projektseiten per AJAX-Technologie weiterhin fleißig bei jedem einzelnen Seitenaufruf neu geladen werden.

mfg Maik


----------



## soezkan (8. August 2009)

Danke.

Ich glaube ich habe das nicht verstanden:


> Hmm, ich seh da jetzt keinen Grund, der wegen der Nutzung eines Statistiktools zur Erfassung der Seiten gegen den Gebrauch des iFrames sprechen würde.



Also, meine Seiten sehen so aus (ungefähr):

*div-navitop
div-content
div-iframemitplayer
div-navibottom*

So soll es auch bleiben, da sich das Design der Seite nicht ändern kann.
Wenn ich das so lassen kann für alle genannten Seiten, wie schaffe ich es
dann dass das Iframe nicht jedesmal neu lädt und in der Adresszeile
des Brosers dann jeweils steht:

*http://www.blabla.de/index.html
http://www.blabla.de/kontakt.html
http://www.blabla.de/about.html
http://www.blabla.de/...*

Danke schonmal 
Liebe Grüße,
Soezkan


----------



## Maik (8. August 2009)

Solange sich der Flashplayer in jeder einzelnen Seite befindet, wird er auch bei ihrem Aufruf neu geladen.

mfg Maik


----------



## soezkan (8. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich kapiers nicht :-(

In dem Iframe, sitzt eine HTML-Datei, die das Objekt des Flashplayers einbindet.
Das bedeutet, die index.html bindet per IFrame die player.html ein.

Trotzdem wird die Datei jedesmal neu geladen.


----------



## Maik (8. August 2009)

Ist doch logisch, denn beim Aufruf von index.html, about.html, usw. werden auch die  iFrames mit dem eingebundenen Flashplayer  jedesmal auf's Neue geladen. 

Im Prinzip ist in diesen Seiten der iFrame fehl am Platze, weil es auf diese Weise mit ihm auf's Gleiche hinausläuft, wie wenn der Flashplayer direkt im Quellcode dieser Seiten enthalten wäre.

Bleibt das Frameset als letztes Mittel, um den Player und die Seiten voneinander zu trennen, damit es zu keinem ständigen Reload kommt.

mfg Maik


----------

